# Replacement Bezzle For The Mirage Iii



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

now as the bezzle is plastic and i've already marked it after 2 days of wear I can only assume its only going to get worse as time goes on.

would somebody like roy be able to replace the bezzle with a new one once it does get too scruffy ?

this is my only realy issue with the watch. The bezzle should have been metal.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, Roy would be able to replace it easily....


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

thats great. In an ideal world i'd like to upgrade to a metal one but that might be a bit more tricky or not worth the extra cost.

prehaps I also need to learn how to spell as well before I ask.....


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

May i ask where you got your mirage from (please pm me if you feel necesary) I've been after one for ages

Thanks

Bill


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

bill said:


> May i ask where you got your mirage from (please pm me if you feel necesary) I've been after one for ages
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill


I baught it from a private seller on the watchuseek forum who was upgrading to something else.

but there is a shop in america who had some on ebay a few weeks ago you could contact they might still have some left. The ebay name was westcoasttime


----------

